# lots of schwinn stingray and fastback parts for sale



## jaydeez (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/jmarco53/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Schwinn Parts Currently For Sale: 1967-1968 SCHWINN STINGRAY FASTBACK 5 SPEED SHIFTER (x5) 
1970’s SCHWINN STINGRAY KRATE 5 SPEED SHIFER (x4) 
1970’s SCHWINN STINGRAY KRATE ATOM DRUM BRAKE WHEEL (x4) 
1970 LEMON PEELER SEAT / FRAME (x1) 1970 ORANGE KRATE SEAT / FRAME (x1) 
1970 PEA PICKER SEAT / FRAME (x1) 
** FULL PARTS FOR ALL 1968 FASTBACKS ** ** I HAVE FULL PARTS FOR THE 1970 LEMON PEELER, PEA PICKER, ORANGE KRATE AND COTTON PICKER ** 

msg me on ebay if you're interested in any parts listed.


----------



## wave1960 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Krate front hub*

What is condition of front krate hubs internally? Also looking for original speedo


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 21, 2014)

I messaged you through ebay since you didn't respond to my message on here that I sent a few weeks ago.


----------



## jaydeez (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/jmarco53/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

more items added

sorry for not responding guys, I'm only posting this here because I know there are a lot of people around here who might want to bid on items.  I really don't want to make deals outside of ebay, so if you like what you see feel free to msg me on ebay.

happy bidding!


----------

